# ***OFFICIAL*** Wanderlei Silva vs Chris Leben Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*
​


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't mean to be disrespectful to either fighter, but if Silva fails to beat Leben, he should probably consider retirement. If he wants to continue fighting, all the power to him, I just hope that he can accept gate keeper status.

That being said, I'm still picking Silva to win by either technical knock out or by a decision.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

This, is a fight, that you can say with 100% confidence will not be boring. It's either FOTN or KOTN, garaunteed. I like Leben, but come on, it's Wandy. I'm hoping for an Axe Murderer style vicious KO and confetti streaming from the rafters!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Many have gone against Leben before and he proved them wrong.

With that being said...i don't think it's the case this time.

The only problem i have with this fight is Wanderlei coming into this fight after a 16 month absence!!!

In the meantime, Leben fought 3 times.

Wanderlei should have a strength advantage in this fight and he will most likely stalk Leben trying to knock him out - in big fashion.

He just needs to keep his hands up and doen't get involved in a brawl, where anything can happen.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I believe if Wand comes to bang he will get knocked out. He's too battle worn. If he comes out with a smarter game utilize good movement, throw leg kicks for points and to slow Leben down, clinch knees, mix in a few takedowns, he can catch Leben off guard. Leben is like a slow moving golem or zombie for that matter. Especially when he gets tagged hard, he just stops for a second blinks then continues moving forward. It's almost comical and scary at the same time. If I decked someone my hardest and they still came at me I'd be pretty pissed...cuz that would mean my punches are weak...roflz! On to a superman punch, then roundhouse, followed by a flying knee. If that doesn't work then out comes the Louisville...

I'm very curious to see which Wanderlei comes out.

The Wanderlei who fought Bisping or the one who fought against Jardine. Man, that was vintage Axe Murderer.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

All Silva needs to do is be patient, he can pick Leben apart. Most of the big fights lately which were meant to be certain KO's have been going to points, but I think this one will end. As already said, Silva can do it handily with the right gameplan.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> This, is a fight, that you can say with 100% confidence will not be boring. It's either FOTN or KOTN, garaunteed. I like Leben, but come on, it's Wandy. I'm hoping for an Axe Murderer style vicious KO and confetti streaming from the rafters!


Hell to the yes!!!


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

silva can not brawl with leben, his chin and punching power have become less impressive over the last few years... he does have the skills and technique advantage to get the decision though.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

I just seriously hope Silva can win this one. A loss to a fighter at Leben's level is a good sign that you no longer have much to offer any of the top guys.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

remember the time wandy gave rampage 14 unanswered knees to the head?

this is going to be like that except not as close.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Wandy will win IMO just because he is the better striker , leben stays in his fights due to heart and his amazing chin.

His striking is quite bad and i think Bisping showed that and i expect Wanderlei to put him away or hurt him a few times.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm surprised there isn't more interest in this fight. It's kind of do or die for wandy. a loss would make him 2-6 in his last 8.

losing to chris is bound to send him to SF at the least.

Win or lose I can't imagine it being a boring fight.


----------



## Banana Split (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah, Wandy ain't gonna make a true comeback and might have to retire in a few years. That being said, I see him winning this fight and hopefully putting on some more good shows. Just don't wanna see him end up like Liddell or Arlovski


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I have to admit that chris the spritz has grown up a lot.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Dana just posted this on twitter, pretty brilliant


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

*UFC132: The Crippler vs The Axe Murderer [promo video]*


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

lmao, holy mackrell that was actually brilliant. Amazing!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Hiro what's up with stealing my thunder? Damn you


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I posted the vid in a new thread because it is so epic it deserves its own, but a mod merged it with this thread. Obviously whoever that was didn't see it had already been posted. Typical mods being all trigger happy :thumb02:




oldfan said:


> I have to admit that chris the spritz has grown up a lot.


I fecking love Leben, he's a legend as far as I'm concerned. He's one of the most entertaining UFC and MMA fighters ever, and he's never even been a champ. That can't be said about many fighters, not ones that have been around from early on and are still huge names today.

War Leben!

ps is Chris off his head in this video?


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I like both of these fighters. Wish I ahd the money to buy this.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

In their primes, Wandy would be the clear favorite in this fight. BUT, since Wandy is 35 years old now and hasn't fought in 16 months because of knee surgery and rib injury, I'm going to go with Leben in this one.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Dtwizzy2k5 said:


> In their primes, Wandy would be the clear favorite in this fight. BUT, since Wandy is 35 years old now and hasn't fought in 16 months because of knee surgery and rib injury, I'm going to go with Leben in this one.


This. +, Wanderlei's chin isn't what it used to be. I see Leben taking this.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

I see Wandy's speed being too much for Leben. He'll keep connecting 'til he drops and finishes Leben. But I hope we all know that if Leben connects with anything, Wandy's going down.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm not sure what's going to happen. I see two scenarios.

Wanderlei actually fighting a smart tactical plan in the first round mixing it up with leg kicks and circling left while sprinkling shots and going for a few takedowns.

It's almost inevitable that they'll engage at some point. Hope not too early. The fans want to see a good battle. 

I'm going with Wand by KO with a knee in the clinch.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Twitpic link
Link


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm still not used to Wandy's face. My god that is a stare down though.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## jenpachi (Apr 21, 2011)

Im also not used to wandy's new face, honestly he doesnt look any prettier. I prefer his old mean face, shit my pants!

Anyways IMO if its a brawl, I give the edge to Leban coz Leban has a much better chin at asorbing punishment. If Wandy goes with his game plan, his technique wouuld be able to get him the win. But as we all know, and also Wandy sad himself he goes crazy. So expect a brawl n see who lands on the button. My heart goes to Wandy but my head goes to Leban in this one.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Maybe Chris can give him his old face back before he gets put to sleep.

I'll bet that would bring back the mean old wandy. No more pink sweaters.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I think its gonna be a brutal beatdown delivered by the Axe Murderer. Leben is scared you can see it on his face.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I think its gonna be a brutal beatdown delivered by the Axe Murderer. Leben is scared you can see it on his face.


Ridiculous. Leben isn't scared of any one. He doesn't care who you are, he's coming to fight.

You can rip on his technicalities and skillset all you want, but don't ever question this mans heart or will to fight any one toe to toe.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Ridiculous. Leben isn't scared of any one. He doesn't care who you are, he's coming to fight.
> 
> You can rip on his technicalities and skillset all you want, but don't ever question this mans heart or will to fight any one toe to toe.


That might all be true don't mean he aint skairt.

listen to Rickson, grasshopper



> You must be
> afraid. If you're not afraid, you're not intelligent. It's very important
> that you respect your opponent and be afraid of what he can do ... Only the
> stupid don't feel fear."


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Leben has given interviews saying he is scared of Wandy, 

Quote


> I’m excited to fight Wanderlei. And, I’m a little scared at the same time,


I think he is gonna be overly tenative and pay the price.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Leben isn't scared of Wandy and he isn't scared of any fighter, I don't even care what comes out of his own mouth. He would go toe to toe, swinging with Anderson Silva AGAIN and get KO'd again. He is not afraid, I promise you that.

Crappy quote oldfan. fear isn't necessary. Being Cautious of your opponents skills is a must, but fearing him? NO, that is not good.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Or maybe you just confirmed his wisdom grasshopper.

here comes FOTN + KOTN


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I have been praying that Wand wins this fight and I'm thinking of using some voodoo and sacrificing a live chicken to help him along.​ 
The problem with this fight is that I see Wand landing but Leben can take a ton of damage and still come back and I think if he can catch Wand he can KO him. Wand is always willing to take a punch to deliver one and at this point I think Leben can handle the damage much better than Wand.​ 
Really hoping Wand can overcome this but I is scared. ​


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Two great entrances coming up!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Hold onto your knickers! It's almost time!

raise01:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I think Leben should be favoured here but I just think Wanderlei is the craftier fighter.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

What I love about this fight is that, no matter who wins I'll be happy  Still rooting for Silva though


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

*c'mon Wand!!*


*war Wand!!!!!!*​


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

No 

Such a sad sight


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

quicker than I thought


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

oooooh LEBEN!!!

about 20 seconds long and SOOOO WORTH IT!


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Saw that one coming from a mile a way.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i knew leben had this and bobby you were wrong i told you aahahahahha


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

FUKK- thought that might happen but still shit shit shit :sad01:​


----------



## AJClark (Sep 19, 2010)

my vBookie winnings please.

Finally got one right!


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

that was one of the most exciting fights i've ever seen.


----------



## Killerkrack (Sep 24, 2007)

Sonnens fight analysis was spot on.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

&**&&^%*()()_(*$#$%$&*()_*(*%&
&^$*()()_)((*&*(^

*I'M SHOCKED!!!*​


----------



## NameChange (Mar 4, 2007)

Poor Silva and his chin..
almost enough to make a man cry..:sad02:


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Sucks arse.

Wanderlei has no chin left, it *IS* broken.

:thumbsdown:


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

This is what happens when Wandy doesn't shave his head and wear tights.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

FREAKING AWESOME  This day cant get any better 

Klitschko / Siver / Ortiz / Leben won

YEHAHAHAHAHHAHAA


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

and sonnen was right bobby whoooooooooooo


----------



## xxxjeremyxxxx (Mar 22, 2011)

THEIR WE GO !!!!!!! WTF IS GONNA GET KO of the KNIght ! lol carlos


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Not surprised. Leben has a way better chin, and he has iron fists. Brutal uppercuts.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

I love Leben but it was sad seing Wanderlei go out like that, wonder what his future holds? :/


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

F*ck well I knew this was coming, I bet cash on Leben, but still hoped to lose that money.
Come on Wandy, you could outpoint him but had to rush it and start brawling. Doesn't Wandy watch fight tape? he did exactly what he wasn't supposed to.
His chin is 100% gone :sad02:


----------



## xxxjeremyxxxx (Mar 22, 2011)

silvas finished


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

What a disgrace Wandy went from being a great fighter to pure shit.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

Me = Sad


----------



## BigPont (Nov 19, 2007)

Lol @ that Cooper guy saying Leben didn't deserve to fight Wandy. Remind me why again.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Damn it!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

xxxjeremyxxxx said:


> silvas finished


Finished as what? He hasn't been a real contender since Crocop stole his soul. He can still beat a lot of guys at MW he doesn't have to retire.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Unfortunately I think Silva is going to follow Liddell right out of the UFC. Both of them can still give it, but neither can take it. Just too many wars through out their career.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Kills me to say it but Wand is done- he can't fight his style anymore as he can't take a shot like he once did and all the damage over the years have taken it's toll. Sad to see and it's sucks horribly but I think it's time for Wand to retire. :sad02:​


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This is what happens when your chin is gone.

If this fight had taken place with Wandy from 6 years ago, the outcome would be much different.

Very sad, but it is what it is, eventually you just can't handle shots anymore, like Liddell.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

gazh said:


> Wanderlei has no chin left, it *IS* broken.
> 
> :thumbsdown:


AGREED!!!

He needs to follow Lidell's example and retire!

2-6 with 4 brutal KO losses!

Time to retire!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

and a great night is ruined by justin bieber pretending to be a mma fan and i cant stand his music sigh


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

its so true what they say about hitting leben on the button, you see it as soon as he gets hit he sharpen's up and just starts cracking Wandys jaw all over lol.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Wandy needs to retire, he's got nothing left. His chin is fading just like Chuck Liddell's. He likes making fighters back peddle with his barrage of quick strikes but thats a big flaw in his gameplan against someone who has a thick head like Leben. He took those punches and just stood there and waiting for his punches.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Walker said:


> Kills me to say it but Wand is done- he can't fight his style anymore as he can't take a shot like he once did and all the damage over the years have taken it's toll. Sad to see and it's sucks horribly but I think it's time for Wand to retire. :sad02:​


Exactly! This sucks. Such a fan fave. :sad03:


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Since when did Wandy have some great chin he has gotten dropped repeatedly throughout his career. Guys with great chins don't get dropped constantly whether or not you recover is mostly about cardio, luck in regards to what your opponent does, and how well you can defend yourself from follow up blows.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hero's of the Golden Age are dropping like flies. Chuck, Randy, Fedor, Nog, and now Wandy. Sucks man!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Gutted. War Wandy.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Wandy went out on his shield. The guy is a warrior and getting the KO or getting KOd is what made him a fan fav.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

I don't think he should retire. Before this fight he got a victory over Michael Bisping. If he does get knocked out pretty quickly again, that's when he probably should consider.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Chris Leben is scared of Wand is he?

Leben ain't scared of no fuckin man and will toe to toe it with any one.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone else feel that the weight loss is a bit much for Silva...he looks gaunt.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Chris Leben is one of my faves for that reason. The guy has no fear. He's gone toe to toe with Anderson Silva, Wand, Akiyama. Very good fighter.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Thought it would be Wand moving around and Leben stalking him. Even though it was short I could see the game plan already. Wanderlei set up his shots (normally would rock anybody) to get into the clinch. Unfortunately Leben landed that one shot to his temple and just STUNNED em. He was in the clinch, but didn't have the strength to proceed and he got levelled with those short hook/uppercuts. Man, had he set it up a bit better then he might have been able to land a knee or two. He had to wait for the big left hand bomb to miss then go in. Vintage Wanderlei to exchange though. Too old now, slower, and chin has been damaged over the years. 

That goes to show how tough Leben is. Of course we already knew that. 

I still say Condit gets KO of the night with the flying knee! Man that was beautiful!


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

wanderlei tried to pull the take shots to give them strategy and leben said "dude, that's my thing now"


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Anyone else feel that the weight loss is a bit much for Silva...he looks gaunt.


I don't think he was gaunt, in fact I think was very ripped and well conditioned. But one thing that I thought of is that he may have lost KO power. At 205 in Pride he was pretty big man even Rampage attested to it. Would Wanderlei's 205 power hurt Leben tonight. Who knows...haha...cuz Leben is tough. Wand struck first and landed then Leben went on "autopilot" and returned fire. Difference was Silva got his brain short circuited then it was all over from there sadly. 

This was exactly what I did NOT want to see. But I knew it was inevitable. What do you expect from two of the best brawlers in the business. Really hoping for at least two rounds. 

Next up Leben vs Rousimar
Leben vs Munoz would be interesting too although I don't think it's in the books. 

Akiyama vs Wanderlei

Had Wand won tonight we could have definitly seen a Chael fight in the horizon.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Simple fact is that you don't fight Leben in a brawl. Everyone who has attempted it has gone out. You get your one or two good shots in and then back off, just like Anderson Silva, Micheal Bisping, and Brian Stan did. They engaged but stepped out and waited for Leben to lumber in. Wandy's gameplan was simply awful and he paid for it.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

BWoods said:


> Simple fact is that you don't fight Leben in a brawl. Everyone who has attempted it has gone out. You get your one or two good shots in and then back off, just like Anderson Silva, Micheal Bisping, and Brian Stan did. They engaged but stepped out and waited for Leben to lumber in. Wandy's gameplan was simply awful and he paid for it.


Yah you're absolutely right. He didn't respect Leben's chin and power. He swarmed too early while trying to get the clinch. Anderson and Stann got the clinch and finished him off with knees after he was hurt.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

So how does this work now?

Stann > Leben > Wanderlei > Bisping ? :lol:

I admit that even now im still disappointed Wanderlei lost, especially in that fashion.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm a die hard Leben fan and loved this fight. But it was still said to see Silva, a man I greatly respect, go down like that. I even said before the fight started "I hope it's an entertaining war that goes all three rounds"... but I'll take this too.


----------



## Black_S15 (Jul 14, 2010)

sad sad day. was just sooo happy when tito won his fight, wouldof been great if wandy could of pulled it off...

think its time to hang it up for wand...


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> So how does this work now?
> 
> *Stann > Leben > Wanderlei > Bisping *? :lol:
> 
> I admit that even now im still disappointed Wanderlei lost, especially in that fashion.


^^Yes.

I'll admit that Leben surprised me tonight. I thought the MT clinch would be wandy's "sweet spot" and his knees would win the fight.

But, it confirms what I've been thinking, that Brian Stann is one of the very best MW in the ufc and a fight with A.S. would be FOTY.

flame away


----------



## Bobby Wheeler (Jun 4, 2011)

Silva is done.No disrespect intended.He is a legend, and an icon.There could be three or four different reasons he is half the fighter now that he was in Pride.I think it is a combination of age,ufc competition,being on the business end of four or five vicious knockouts.I had suspicions of roid use, but that is probably false.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

All Silva had to do was step back, not clinch. He broke Leben's nose with that first left hook. Dissapointing fight, great for casual fans but I was hoping for a slightly longer war.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I want to see Leben rematch Stann. I still think Leben being sick had a lot to do with how he lost that fight.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

> I want to see Leben rematch Stann. I still think Leben being sick had a lot to do with how he lost that fight.


Stann is legit and he would beat Leben again just as impressively. Granite chin and KO power are Leben's biggest attributes, which naturally makes him dangerous to anyone, but Stann has all that and more.

Leben is probably the best brawler in the UFC, but past a certain point, brawling is not good enough. Stann is at the point where you need to use some intelligence in your fights, Leben will always be an instinctive fighter that relies on toughness.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Stann is legit and he would beat Leben again just as impressively. Granite chin and KO power are Leben's biggest attributes, which naturally makes him dangerous to anyone, but Stann has all that and more.
> 
> Leben is probably the best brawler in the UFC, but past a certain point, brawling is not good enough. Stann is at the point where you need to use some intelligence in your fights, Leben will always be an instinctive fighter that relies on toughness.


But there was no real intelligence in that fight, it was a brawl, a dog fight and leben got smashed, he couldn't take any of Stanns shots.

I'm just not convinced, it's probably just me, but I want to see it again.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

My boy at my house asked me how the fight was going to go. I said that They are going to stand and bang, and that Leben should be more than happy to do so because he has heavier hands and a fresher chin. I was secretly hoping that Wandy would come out with a more tactical striking gameplan. Sadly, I was wrong.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Me and my friend were talking about this right before the fight. We were like "all wandy has to do is fight like he did against rich franklin and he wins" my friend goes "nah he's gonna charge straight at him like a retard hands down, chin up, beserker recklessly attacking until he's brutally KOed xD

I laughed....


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Well i got this completely wrong and Leben surprised me.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Wanderlei should have known better. That is just absolutely not the way you fight Chris Leben. Did he not watch any tape? Not care at all? Or just think he could go in there like a wild man against a younger, healthier, prime fighter? 

I understand the whole coming to fight mentality and wanting to wreck a guy, but did he not see what happened to Pat Berry? You get excited, you get KO'd. Especially against a zombie.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Leben is a modern day/more skilled Tank Abbott on the feet. The man just loves to get in crazy slugfests. He's definitely a hard guy to root against. Watching Wandy get absolutely flattened like that so fast was hard to watch for me. His entire (OMFG don't hurt me) image was already gone and after this it's really hard for me to take him seriously anymore.. a shame really.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Strangely against Bisping he displayed a more tactical game. 

Wanderlei simply fell back into his primal game. That was the "Axe Murderer." Unfortunately with 20lbs of less muscle/KO power, and of course a less than sturdier chin. Chuck on the other hand has gotten laid out with one punch. Wand took quite a few hard shots before he went down. 

Wand has to learn to fight more intelligently. Jordan stopped dunking left and right in his later years instead opting with the fadeaway jumper. In this case Wand should learn to have controlled agression. He landed three hard shots before Leben came over the top. Had he backed off or dodged it he could have landed another two easily. Silva simply did NOT respect Leben's chin and power. Silva only has himself to blame for what would have been a very winnable fight.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Strangely against Bisping he displayed a more tactical game.
> 
> Wanderlei simply fell back into his primal game. That was the "Axe Murderer." Unfortunately with 20lbs of less muscle/KO power, and of course a less than sturdier chin. Chuck on the other hand has gotten laid out with one punch. Wand took quite a few hard shots before he went down.
> 
> Wand has to learn to fight more intelligently. Jordan stopped dunking left and right in his later years instead opting with the fadeaway jumper. In this case Wand should learn to have controlled agression. He landed three hard shots before Leben came over the top. Had he backed off or dodged it he could have landed another two easily. Silva simply did NOT respect Leben's chin and power. Silva only has himself to blame for what would have been a very winnable fight.


I think you are right here and I thought Wandy would have come in and picked Leben apart but no, he wades in with winmills and gets KTFO'd.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Wand just wouldn't be wand if he didn't come wading in with punches. I understand what you guys are saying, but that just isn't in Wands blood. It's do or die for him come fight time (literally), knock out or get knocked out.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

Completely predictable. There was no way that Wandy would be able to resist an immediate slugfest, given the rep of Leben, and it was all too obvious that Leben would eat a few shots, but turn off Wandy's lights before Wandy could do it to him.

Still an enjoyable morsel of insanity though.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

osmium said:


> Finished as what? He hasn't been a real contender since Crocop stole his soul. He can still beat a lot of guys at MW he doesn't have to retire.


I know. All of this talk of retirement is frustrating to me because he was knocked out by Vitor even more brutally like what, 12 years ago? His chin has ALWAYS been the way it is, and when he comes forward wrecklessly against guys with big power, he gets shut off.

To be honest, I think a large majority of the damage done to Wanderlei's brain was done before MMA and most people will never understand or recognize that. 

I see no reason for him to retire yet - UNLESS of course he wants to, and he seems to be setting up for it financially. (thank god)


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

He can't help himself and we all witnessed it again. Unfortunately he ran into a living zombie. It's funny most fighters step back after getting hit, Leben on the other hand moves forward and THAT'S when he's the most dangerous...haha. Even Brian Stann and Anderson Silva got out of the way. If you noticed both finished the fights with knees in the clinch. Wand had the right game plan, but tried a little too soon and paid a hefty price. 

Anyways I've seen tons of sparring footage with Wand and even with kids he just goes into his berserker mode especially when he gets hit. He can't help himself...lolz! Old habits die hard. *shakes head*

Rather than see a revival of "The Axe Murderer" we now have to hear about talks of retirement. Who will take his place. Falcao would have been a good one since he's also from Chute Box.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> ^^Yes.
> 
> I'll admit that Leben surprised me tonight. I thought the MT clinch would be wandy's "sweet spot" and his knees would win the fight.
> 
> ...


The only thing Stann will be is a Gatekeeper. He's just another version of Chris Leben.. Heavy Hands and great Chin. It doesn't get you to the top, it never did and Stann who couldn't make it at 205 also won't be successful at 185. Now you might come back to the Santiago fight.. but Santigo is also nothing more then a top 20 MW.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> The only thing Stann will be is a Gatekeeper. He's just another version of Chris Leben.. Heavy Hands and great Chin. It doesn't get you to the top, it never did and Stann who couldn't make it at 205 also won't be successful at 185. Now you might come back to the Santiago fight.. but *Santigo is also nothing more then a top 20 MW*.


It must be so awesome to live in your world and create your own facts.:thumb02:

MMA-weekly has santiago at #9 and sherdog says #8 AFTER HIS LOSS TO STANN.

But what do they know compared to the man who said Machida would rule the LHWs and Daley would KO Diaz with a jab.

If you didn't see the skill and intelligence at play in the Stann/Leben Stann/Santiago fights and the lack of both in Wandy/Leben (from wandy) you can only be called a CASUAL.:sarcastic12:

One thing is true. With Stann as gatekeeper you will never see Wandy pass through. He's afraid to even try.


Now go on and lose your last drop of credibility with me by insulting MMA weekly:thumbsup:


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Only just caught up on the weekends events. The Wandy KO made me cry. But the Tito win made me smile. :dunno:


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

gazh said:


> Sucks arse.
> 
> Wanderlei has no chin left, it *IS* broken.
> 
> :thumbsdown:


I disagree, i cant see any middleweight taking those kind of shots without paying for it, even the great Wanderlei, Leben was superb , Silva got off first as i thought he would because he is faster than Leben, however he just didnt think and if any critisim can be aimed at Silva its likely he underestimated Leben.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

oldfan said:


> It must be so awesome to live in your world and create your own facts.:thumb02:
> 
> MMA-weekly has santiago at #9 and sherdog says #8 AFTER HIS LOSS TO STANN.
> 
> ...


Well first of all MMA is all about matchups!

Secondly, Rankings don't mean s.hit (I got that from Tito :thumb02:


Santiago is and was ranked so high because he had multiple wins back in Japan and was a Champion. However, the organization he has fought in, isn't as relevant.

Santiago is a good fighter, but he is not a contender and never was. Just like Stann, Leben, Akiyama and many more..


I think Stann is even ahead of Demian Maia and Munoz too on many sides right? There you can see the holes in all these terrible ranking systems. They don't mean shit !! 

I understand that the MW division is weak right now and Stann deserves to get a top guy now. Believe me, the first time he meets a great Wrestler or Striker.. he goes down.

You can't just cut weight and be an instant contender in the UFC.. it takes time and Stann is far from it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> *Well first of all MMA is all about matchups!*
> 
> *And now we know exactly how Wandy and Stann "matchup" with Leben.*
> 
> ...


that was fun:cheeky4:

I don't know who you are but, you had better make sure the old bobby is safe and unharmed


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I would have liked to see Belcher vs Stann. Any decent wrestler would give Stann the fits. Actually Vitor Belfort vs Brian Stann would be very interesting. 

Somebody gonna get hurt real bad here...


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

oldfan said:


> that was fun:cheeky4:
> 
> I don't know who you are but, you had better make sure the old bobby is safe and unharmed


I cant believe Bobs doesn't see the contradictions. Oi! Cooper!? Are you winding us all up?? So brazen are your posts of late that I'm starting to think this is all engineered to cause a ruckus.

Either that, or oldboys right, and you have been kidnapped... or possessed... or replaced by a clone.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Bobby has been possessed by the spirit of coldcall, you've heard it here first :thumbsup:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soakked said:


> Bobby has been possessed by the spirit of coldcall, you've heard it here first :thumbsup:


Or,2nd. :wink03:


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

Soakked said:


> Bobby has been possessed by the spirit of coldcall, you've heard it here first :thumbsup:





oldfan said:


> Or,2nd. :wink03:


The uneducated but confident responses, irrational thinking, and holier than thou attitude... it all makes sense now.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

You guys play nice, right meow.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

xeberus said:


> You guys play nice, right meow.


Understood.



Anyway, I do think Machida will do just fine against Chael. I'm a little scared at the risk of having Machida lose, since nowadays everyone that wins is a damn wrestler, but I can still say I'm confident that Machida will pull through here.


----------

